# Clippers trade for Novak



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5926955.html



> The Rockets expect to trim their roster and their bloated collection of forwards on Wednesday by dealing Steve Novak to the Los Angeles Clippers, an individual with knowledge of the deal said Tuesday.
> 
> The Rockets will receive future draft considerations, likely the right to switch places with the Clippers in a second round. It is unclear which season that would be because both teams have future second round commitments.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

Man, I wanted him to stay in Houston. You guys got yourselves one hell of a shooter that's for sure. I would have rather cut somebody else (Harris) instead.

Good luck Steve


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

what the **** 
ccraazy!

i hope he just doesnt suck 
because EVERYONE seems to go from being good to sucking as soon as they put on a clippers jersey
(kinda like when the dodgers get new players)

but wow nice signing


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

Not bad at all, but this kind of makes you wonder if something is up with Tim THomas, doesn't it? Novak and Thomas are pretty similar, and I don't think the Clippers F.O. was too happy with Thomas' effort when it came to filling in for E.B. last year, but Timmy's contract would make him a nightmare to trade. Buyout?

It's probably nothing, but I'm going to keep my eye on it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

This was the one guy that i really wanted the clips to get to provide shooting because he could be great with baron davis if he gets open looks. He is a great shooter just not that much else to go with it but he is 6'10 so he should be able to get some shots up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

The Clippers have so many capable 3 point shooters now. It will be nice seeing many 3's go in this year.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

where the hell did this come from


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

Man, the front office just keeps making things happen. Another good move for the Clipps!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

Great move here. I think Ross is gone for sure now. Novak will thrive with Davis and is a pure sharpshooter, something we don't have.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

damn the more the summer passes the more we look like a real squad
i mean look at your roster as of now ....
and compare it to other seasons WOAH


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

by the way...i wonder whats going to happen with Tim Thomas now ....TT has more of an all around game i think better than Novaks...but will we be able to use him to get the best out of him? last season since we sucked so much offensively TT did things i didnt even know he had in his arsenal, post up fadeaways, mid range he did everything (except knock down the 3 consistently) i wonder if he will play better and more comfortable knowing he wont have to give us 20 points a game every single game 
that we have other scorers now


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

I'm loving what the Clips are doing right now - nothing spectacular but really solidfying their roster and becoming a potential underdog play-off team.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> what the ****
> ccraazy!
> 
> i hope he just doesnt suck
> ...


yeah, manny ramirez has been terrible for the dodgers since he came!


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCoUNMdcFME&feature=related

here's highlights of steve novak getting 10pts in a quarter.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

Tim Thomas will be in Dunleavy's dog house now. His shots are often short. Novak can flat out shoot....like Mike Miller.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

Baron Davis + Steve Novak = Dynasty!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/snovak_080806.html



> The Los Angeles Clippers today acquired forward Steve Novak from the Houston Rockets, Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor announced. In return, Houston will have the option to exchange second round picks with the Clippers in 2011.





> “We are pleased to add Steve to our roster,” said head coach Mike Dunleavy. “He is an excellent shooter who will help us space the floor and keep defenses honest.”


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*



Weasel said:


> http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/snovak_080806.html


They basically got him for nothing, it doesn't get much better than that. The only way this could bite them is if they end up with a top 5 pick and Houston finishes with a top 10 record, otherwise this move is brilliant.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

here's some more highlights of Novak.

game winner vs Kings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzzN4exB8tg&feature=related

random college and NBA highlights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p85vUMWtMz0&feature=related


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers to trade for Novak*

damn we have everything
i think we have filled every spot that needed someone 

i guarantee we will beat the 76ers when we play them.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Blah, another meaningless move. Think about it guys. We dumped fazekas and powell so that we can pick up davis, skinner, and novak? Thats a backwards move, (at best a lateral move) not a forward (no pun intended) move. 

Why do we need tim thomas jr? This guy will not even be on the active roster (barring a couple injuries or cuts), for most of the season. 

For SF or PF, he would be behind Camby, thomas, thornton, Davis, Mobley, skinner.

Again, i wish we would have just kept who we had, and concentrated our efforts on a bigger level trade. The more i think about it, im also not liking the hart/knight trade as much as i did. I didnt realize that hart made twice as much as knight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Blah, another meaningless move. Think about it guys. We dumped fazekas and powell so that we can pick up davis, skinner, and novak? Thats a backwards move, (at best a lateral move) not a forward (no pun intended) move.
> 
> Why do we need tim thomas jr? This guy will not even be on the active roster (barring a couple injuries or cuts), for most of the season.
> 
> ...


i think your being too negative 
remember the clippers could have just stood still after the elton crap but they are trying and bringing in some names . . . 
i think this is like the first time since we got sam and cuttino that we have a couple recognizable names on our roster
i say we should just be happy at all we have done 
and then if we suck as bad as we did last year then yeah you could keep it going
:lol:

this is going to be the most interesting season in a whiiiile


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve just needs PT to show what he can do. On the Rockets everyone ahead of him was leagues better defensively. He was behind Scola, Hayes, Landry, & Battier on the Rockets.

He did really well when they sent him down to the Dleague last year. He came back with confidence and played well for a few weeks getting some PT. That's when he kept the streak alive just before the all star break.

If he can get some time on the court to work out the kinks in his defense and get free to shoot those open threes on offense he will be a good 15-20 min rotational player.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

He has just as many game winning shots as Brand has. Just for that reason it is a good pickup.

But seriously, all the Rockets fans talk about how pure of a shooter he is and if he can be our new Pike then I'll be more than happy.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> i think your being too negative
> remember the clippers could have just stood still after the elton crap but they are trying and bringing in some names . . .


Thats what im saying, lets bring in the NAMES. Not the NO names. Im fine with the baron davis deal, loved the rikcy davis and camby deals, but why waste time downgrading our team with guys like novak, davis (if we resign), and skinner at the expense of guys who did fine for us last year. 



> He has just as many game winning shots as Brand has. Just for that reason it is a good pickup.


Actually he has MORe game winning shots as brand has: 1 to zero steve has him beat


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Every player with a "name" started out like everyone else. Saying you want to bring in names is just silly. You want to bring in people who can compliment your team and make them successful, not make them more popular.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish you guys took Luther Head instead.


----------

